# hillclimb



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Just feel like saying that this past week has been awesome in terms of hillclimbs - like at the TofCA, Giro and here in San Jose:

Was feeling great this past week, so decided to go out for a PR on Quimby last Thursday. Went too fast on the bottom half and didn't do a PR. Went out on Sat and set it, with lots of gas still in the tank and had a sweet loop including the firestation/clayton/mt pleasant.

And I finally cleared the entire Rocky Ridge climb at Santa Teresa this morning! Actually, I did have do-overs, so the next goals are non-stop and then with a SS. But it feels good any way! It's actually really nice to go to ST in the weekday mornings...empty trails, fresh air, so peaceful and relaxing (until the climbs or descents!).

(The once-sticky hillclimbs thread was probably the place to post this. Any reason it's not sticky anymore?)


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

NIce!

I have been relegated to the flats for the last few weeks. I was going to hit OLH today but just didn't have the gumption. 

Funny you posted this today, I was going to start a thread: 

I can't remember a time I road so few hills over a 3 week period.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

You cleared Rocky Ridge up or down?


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Finally cleared RR uphill! Can't remember if I ever cleared it before when I used to ride MTB more, but I have it logged now. Downhill's a piece of cake with today's big travel FS bikes ;-) Actually, I built up a fully rigid SS to get my skills better on the up and down, but wanted to make sure that I could actually clear the climb with low gears - and that still took a lot of grunts and some cussing. I'll try the SS again when I can clear the climb non stop and/or consistently. If any one's up for it, I'll probably go early mornings (around 8am) on Tues/Thurs since there is no traffic, the air is clean, the temperatures are right, and the trails are clear.


----------

